# Resumes for USC/UCLA Production



## ChrisW (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey all.

I've been looking over the 2010 apps for USC and UCLA, but haven't been able to find whether or not you can submit your resume. It would seem a bit odd if you can't, since most other schools require them.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## jamesc (Sep 16, 2009)

USC's standard graduate application asks you to upload a resume.  The Portfolio is a separate supplemental submission.  I don't know if the Film Admissions looks at the resume, but at least you'll have a chance to upload it.


----------

